# Light Rail for Lower Rio Grande Valley in Texas?



## jis (Nov 12, 2018)

https://riograndeguardian.com/martinez-builds-support-for-rgv-light-rail-project-ahead-of-legislative-session/?fbclid=IwAR06aLWUAqSQrFuQCg-UyMjEAGxA8ersAwfi43KAlJSw1tIdiDnIHl3cfL0

Pretty interesting that this is happening while the geniuses in San Antonio are adopting bills disallowing any and all rail development.


----------



## neroden (Nov 15, 2018)

The politics are a bit different down there in the Brownsville-McAllen region.  The only problem is, the area really doesn't have much money.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 19, 2018)

> “Light rail in the Valley is economically viable. The cost of building the system is about $310 million,” Martinez told the Rio Grande Guardian and RGV Public Radio 88 FM, at the end of the LRGVDC meeting. “The feasibility study in 2010 said we would have a ridership of 16,000 per day, just in Hidalgo County.We think we could raise $1.6 million a month or $19 million a year, just from user fees alone. It will cost about $15 to $16 million to run it. So, we would be $4 million in the black.”



So, it can be RUN economically, but can't be built.  So, let's see.  The surplus from operations of $4M/year would only take 77.5 years to repay - without interest. So viable...


----------

